

Top 5 companies asserting IP against Android are collectively worth $734 billion - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/05/top-five-companies-asserting-ip-against.html

======
Kylekramer
So, the idea behind this article is that Google's supposed disregard for IP is
the reason that major players are suing them and their partners? I don't see
how that follows. Are we to assume that if Google was a perfect citizen and
100% complied with IP, these companies would not be suing them anyway and just
pat Google on the back for doing a good job? (Not to mention that the
eBay/PayPal suit is only tangentially related to Android)

I think the fact that major players are suing Android just is another sign of
its crazy success and the fact that Google is a relative newcomer to the
field. Also I'd really like to know why Florian keeps publishing weird,
illogical attacks on Android.

~~~
FlorianMueller
The eBay/PayPal suit is not "tangentially" related to Android. It's about
Android's new mobile payment technology.

In terms of what the other companies would do, the question you have to answer
is why there isn't similar litigation in connection with Apple's iOS.

------
noonespecial
Traveling upstream in the "lawsuit gradient" might just be an excellent way
for Google to find important new places to innovate.

